# Merriweather Co. 2011



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 24, 2011)

what is everyone seeing in meriwether? ive got white oaks loaded, persimons loaded, muscidines that look like they will drop right around the opener.


----------



## ehunt (Aug 24, 2011)

JCBANJO02 said:


> what is everyone seeing in merriweather? ive got white oaks loaded, persimons loaded, muscidines that look like they will drop right around the opener.



x'2 fpr me in southern meriwether


----------



## buckshed (Aug 29, 2011)

muscadines already dropping......deer hitting kudzu hard and poke weed


----------



## EDH (Sep 2, 2011)

We have found an eight and a nine pointer on our club dead the last two times I've been down. I hope we don't have blue tongue in our area. This is in the northern part of the county.


----------



## livetohunt (Sep 4, 2011)

EDH said:


> We have found an eight and a nine pointer on our club dead the last two times I've been down. I hope we don't have blue tongue in our area. This is in the northern part of the county.



I own some land in Northern Meriwether and haven't found any dead deer...Are you sure your deer weren't poached?


----------



## EDH (Sep 4, 2011)

We found them a long ways from the paved road and one of them was next to a creek.


----------



## S Adams (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you talked to DNR yet?


----------



## HunterK (Oct 4, 2011)

Not a lot of movement just yet in the Primrose area, found fresh scrapes on the Bow opener which was totally odd, been there  25 years, never seen scrapes that early. one buck sighting and one doe in the freezer.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Oct 10, 2011)

We have been seeing deer movement between 9&11am then again around 7 close to greenville.


----------



## Paulding Mark (Oct 17, 2011)

Saw deer late after 6:30pm not a thing in the morning. To much Moon I guess..  Off Rockey Mt. Rd.


----------



## mbs0983 (Oct 17, 2011)

same here Paulding Mark.  Im in a club off of Bethel Church Road I believe its the next road up on the right past the Sunoco.  But deer have been moving late late in the evenings and the morning movement has came to a crawl from early bow season. Dont know what happened?


----------



## mbrowland (Oct 17, 2011)

Was there this weekend.    Deer moved in morning from 8:30 to 11 and on from 4:30 til dark.     My son got his first 8 pt in a food plot.    From 4:45 til he shot 6:15 we had 8 deer on us.


----------



## HunterK (Oct 18, 2011)

Still not much going on near Primerose, I've only seen one deer all season long  and it was tiny.


----------



## TANMAN (Oct 19, 2011)

HunterK we've taken two decent bucks off the tract next to you.   Buck movement definitely starting to pickup.  I've seen 5-6 scrapes with a couple good ones reported by others.  Last Saturday small fork ran into the rattling for one of the guys.  Also had reports of two bucks coming in on a drag rag.


----------



## HunterK (Oct 24, 2011)

TANMAN said:


> HunterK we've taken two decent bucks off the tract next to you.   Buck movement definitely starting to pickup.  I've seen 5-6 scrapes with a couple good ones reported by others.  Last Saturday small fork ran into the rattling for one of the guys.  Also had reports of two bucks coming in on a drag rag.


A little more movement on our side this weekend, nothing on the ground yet, we'll be in the back next weekend just chase em on over to us.


----------



## HunterK (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot to say.....Acorns falling like crazy....got one right on the noggin Saturday evening....The big ones really hurt when they bounce off yer head!


----------



## Camp18 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hunting off primrose circle and seen 6 does Saturday morning. Haven't seen a buck all yr. Havent seen a scrape yet either. Got plenty of bucks on camera though. Kinda weird but u never know


----------



## mbs0983 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guy in our camp got trail pics this weekend of a wild hog?? This is a first for everyone in our camp and I will try to get the pic from the guy to post. Isn't this odd in Meriwether?


----------



## olcowman (Oct 25, 2011)

mbs0983 said:


> Guy in our camp got trail pics this weekend of a wild hog?? This is a first for everyone in our camp and I will try to get the pic from the guy to post. Isn't this odd in Meriwether?



I think there are still plenty of hogs around, although I don't think they have ever came back to the numbers they were in the early 90s before the big floods hit. Most of the hogs we have run across in the last few years are stuck tight to the big creek and river bottoms, especially during the really dry spells of the last few years. Seen 2 saturday on Cane Creek just south of Woodbury a rooting up a pasture right at dark...


----------



## mbs0983 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah I dont doubt that they were once abundant just odd its the first sighting of one in our camp in just about ever I'm pretty sure


----------



## HunterK (Oct 31, 2011)

Camp18 said:


> Hunting off primrose circle and seen 6 does Saturday morning. Haven't seen a buck all yr. Havent seen a scrape yet either. Got plenty of bucks on camera though. Kinda weird but u never know


Meriwether has always been unpredictable, but our best days have always been Nov 9,10 & 11. we got rubs and scrapes all over the place, little bucks are gettin active, the big boys are soon to follow      GAME ON!
I love November!!!


----------



## DCHunter (Nov 2, 2011)

HunterK said:


> Meriwether has always been unpredictable, but our best days have always been Nov 9,10 & 11. we got rubs and scrapes all over the place, little bucks are gettin active, the big boys are soon to follow      GAME ON!
> I love November!!!



What are you trying to say!?


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think he just meant the smaller bucks as in being "less mature" are warming up.  Kind of like a young teenager in the "rut".  Dont think he would hunt in a county if he thought all of the bucks were small?


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyways, anyone in Meriwether seen any good rut activity?  Heading out tomorrow to hunt til Monday. Wish me luck!


----------



## adam27 (Nov 3, 2011)

The bucks have been on their feet for the last three days. I have seen two seperate 2 1/2 year old bucks pushing does this morning. They are cruising through out the day. There is lots of fresh sign being put down to.


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice! Can't wait to get out there in the morning


----------



## HunterK (Nov 3, 2011)

DCHunter said:


> What are you trying to say!?


Trying to say lets get it on Bro!!! Time to do some serious huntin!!!  Game On!!!
Jason's ichin to get back in the woods, he's still bummed about last weekend.
See ya tomorrow night.


----------



## Paulding Mark (Nov 7, 2011)

*Hog*



mbs0983 said:


> Guy in our camp got trail pics this weekend of a wild hog?? This is a first for everyone in our camp and I will try to get the pic from the guy to post. Isn't this odd in Meriwether?


 I pulled the chip out of my camara sunday before I came home I have a BIG HOG!!! on my camara. My guess a 300 pounder


----------



## JohnDeereRanger (Nov 7, 2011)

What's the rut report for the county??? I'll be at Joe Kurz this weekend?   Are the big boys going crazy


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 7, 2011)

It should bust loose anyday now!


----------



## EDH (Nov 7, 2011)

I spent nine hours on the stand today and nada. There were two eight pointers killed this weekend but they were just cruisin n


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 7, 2011)

We had 6 members in the woods Sunday morning hunting just east of Luthersville.  I myself saw several small bucks cruising while 1 guy shot a 9 pointer chasing does like crazy and the other shot an 8 pointer chasing like crazy.  Another guy saw bucks chasing but let a little 8 walk.  I think this coming weekend with the COLD snap friday it will be ON!


----------



## JohnDeereRanger (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Camp18 (Nov 8, 2011)

seen one saturday morning he come out to the edge of the food plot and looked around and went right back in the woods. small 8 just cruising! i think it will be on this weekend with the cold front as well.... but they will prob be chasing during the day because of the full moon. but you never know.


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 8, 2011)

Glad we see eye to eye lol. Good luck out there camp


----------



## HunterK (Nov 11, 2011)

we be very slow, not much going on just yet, took a good doe last weekend, she had a little one with her and she was absolutley FULL of milk, teets dripping, Never seen that before this time of year.


----------



## ehunt (Nov 13, 2011)

nada


----------



## HunterK (Nov 13, 2011)

ehunt said:


> nada



same here, looks like we missed it. by all accounts rut hit us the first week in Nov. It's really slow now...usually means good thanksgiving weekend


----------



## ehunt (Nov 13, 2011)

hunterk said:


> same here, looks like we missed it. By all accounts rut hit us the first week in nov. It's really slow now...usually means good thanksgiving weekend



seen a lone doe friday morning. White hocks by herself. On the other hand scrapes r still fresh. Hunted from 11:00-1:45 friday afternoon nada. Missd it or hasnt happened yet in south meriwether


----------



## Camp18 (Nov 13, 2011)

seen some small ones chasing this morning in luthersville around 9... i think it hasnt hit yet there just getting going. another member shot a 8 saturday morning and his hocks were a little brown but didnt stink so i dont think weve had it yet


----------



## shockley5 (Nov 13, 2011)

Saw a 4 pt., 8 pt., & a 7 pt. on Friday.  Had another small buck come out Saturday morning.  Other than these, all I have seen since bow season is does.  Got rubs & new scrapes everyday.  The 4 pt. turned around and came back to the grunt call but nothing else seems to be responding to it or the bleat.  Deer are on the move but not like you would expect them to be.


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 14, 2011)

Hasnt hit yet.  Some chasing but definately not the peak.  Most deer are being seen from 8:30-11 & then right at dark.  Buck arent moving well & none seem to be cruising for does.


----------



## HunterK (Nov 14, 2011)

Some of our guys stayed in late Sunday morning, One had three does on him mid morning but let them all walk, one small  buck seen cruzin Saturday morning but that's it. Nothin else going on with us. Be back Wednesday - Sunday this week, We'll see what happens.:jump:


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 14, 2011)

I hunted my land in northern meriwether the last 3 days after returning from the midwest. It appears to me that most does have been breed already. Almost every doe I have seen is back with her yearlings. Also, the scrapes are being worked again. I could be wrong, and hope I am.


----------



## AJonesy27 (Nov 14, 2011)

hunted almost all day thursday, friday, and saturday as well as sunday morning.  Saw a small 8 pointer around 12 thursday cruisin by himself. Saw the same 8 pointer friday right on the tail of a doe around 10:15 and had another 7 pointer cruisin around 12. Has another 7 pointer cruising saturday morning around 8:00 and was unresponsive to a grunt or bleat.  Seen does still with yearlings, not sure if that means they havent been run off, or if they have already been bred. Seems to have been an odd weekend with the full moon


----------



## buckshed (Nov 14, 2011)

did not see any chasing this weekend, just small bucks cruzing...does were seen with no bucks behind them....its kinda weird


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 14, 2011)

hunted a good bit last week, seen chasing friday evening, and another club member killed a big one chasing. should go in the high 140's i dont think it has peeked yet maybe this weekend?


----------



## S Adams (Nov 19, 2011)

Any update?


----------



## HunterK (Nov 20, 2011)

not a thing near Primrose, in the woods Wednesday until this morning.....4 hunters.....NOTHING.....The woods are dead.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 20, 2011)

didnt hunt this weekend myself but reports i got from camp are very slow for any deer sightings.


----------



## Camp18 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hunted all day Friday and seen a couple in the swamp but couldnt tell what they were.... No rut activity though. I don't know what is goin on. I don't know if they were chasing at night during that full moon or what. The weather has been weird this yr. So that normally makes the rut sporadic. Maybe well get a second rut after thanksgiving ( if the first one has alrEady been)


----------



## tomski007 (Nov 20, 2011)

Started at noon today,nothing. Will be here till Tues. Hunting about 2 miles south of Greenville. Hope tomorrow is better. Weather is weird, 77 at 3 this afternoon.


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 20, 2011)

Friday - nothing!
Saturday - 3 legal shooters (all cruising) nothing I wanted to harvest.
Today - nothing!  

Very weird, havent seen a single doe in 2 weekends!  Its almost as if the deer rapture has taken place.  

IMO the main rut is over.  One guy in our club saw a doe on Wednesday w/ 7 bucks (4 legal shooters) following her.  Tells me she is like one of the few does still to be bred on our property.  Hopefully there will be a good second rut in about 2 weeks.


----------



## bubbafowler (Nov 21, 2011)

I know my dad spent every day between the 7th and 12th hunting in luthersville, and did not see a rut. Our peak has always been between the 8th and 12th. Every single mature buck killed on our land has been killed between the 8th and 12th, so idk.  My godfather hunts land next to us and killed a 140 in gross 13pt, but it was eating acorns, and still had its mouth full when he hit the ground.


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 21, 2011)

It seems for us that the peak of the rut hit on November 6th - 8th.  4 Nice Bucks were killed chasing like crazy on those three days (an 8,9, and a 12) and bucks werent seen chasing since those 3 days.  It seemed to be a little earlier than usual (we hunt about 5 min from luthersville) usually we peak around the 10th or 11th.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87 (Nov 21, 2011)

I hunted in Greenville near Greenville High School yesterday and saw 7 does and one mature buck crusing in the thick at about 10:00 a.m. Looked like a shooter but I could not determine exactly. Saw him for only a split second, he was on a mission. I am waiting on Big Boy. LOL. 4 of the 7 does bedded 20 yards under my tree at 9:00 a.m. I am hunting pines.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot to mention. In the morning on the 20th my father called in mediocre 9 and big 6 point with grunt and bleat. So I know the rut is still on and I feel it will be more drawn out this year with the acorn crop, it just probally isn't as intense as most years. So don't give up hope yet because I am still seeing shooters grunting and cruising, just haven't seen him yet  One more thing, I shot nice 9 pointer in Pike County last week and he had a belly full of water oaks, when there are still plenty of big ol white oaks on the ground in that area.


----------



## mbs0983 (Nov 25, 2011)

Went out yesterday morning and this morning.  Yesterday morning..nothing, but this morning I did have a good size doe come out of a pine thicket into the hardwoods at 8:50.  This was THE most skiddish deer I have ever seen.  I watched her for about 45 seconds as she was absolutely petrified of a squirrel on the ground about 15 yards away from her.  I think the pressure is just starting to take its toll on them.  Just in my opinion though.  Gonna try and actually get into the 100 acre thicket we have and hunt the roads?


----------



## HunterK (Nov 28, 2011)

one doe down over the weekend but no other sightings.


----------



## mbs0983 (Dec 1, 2011)

Me and 4 guys will be hunting this evening and tomorrow morning.  I will post sightings and reviews.  Wish us luck!


----------



## HunterK (Dec 12, 2011)

little 2nd rut activity going on this weekend, ran across a couple of fresh scrapes. two big ten ptrs in the cooler at the local processor.


----------



## mbs0983 (Dec 13, 2011)

Deer movement has really slowed down at our place.600 acres and not 1 deer spotted all weekend!


----------



## livetohunt (Dec 14, 2011)

I hunted Monday afternoon and Tuesday morning. Monday I saw a bunch of does over buck forage oats..Tuesday morning I hunted near water oaks and saw nothing..Activity on my trailcams is really slowing down. I did see a big jump in buck activity on the cameras on  Dec 11-13th for some reason..Maybe a hot doe around or a second rut..


----------



## mbs0983 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah same here. We had a big spurt for a few days around the 8th where everyone was seeing small bucks crusing. Until someone pulled the switch now poof, no deer


----------



## HunterK (Dec 26, 2011)

Gonna give it one more try this week, going down Thursday and Friday. not much going on last weekend.


----------



## mbs0983 (Dec 26, 2011)

Deer movement slowed down big time during the full moon for us. Me and dad went out this morning and both of us saw deer. Just does but I will take it. Good luck to you


----------

